# In Dusseldorf today!!



## dizzyizzy

... and is bloody hot!! Came from Dubai hoping to run away from the heat only to find this!! 

That's all I wanted to say! sorry James for the useless thread


----------



## James3214

Don't worry, it's been that way for the last 2 months!


----------



## James3214

Were you singing last night?


----------



## EAP

How 'bout that Dizzy, I am in Ramstein getting ready to go to Dubai!


----------

